# phol



## phol (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi folks just been offered long term work in new zealand in the construction field have any of you looked into the rental market seems very expensive also how long do visa applications take im going on a temporary work visa with offer of employment just trying to get some info any advice would be gratefully received.Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

phol said:


> Hi folks just been offered long term work in new zealand in the construction field have any of you looked into the rental market seems very expensive also how long do visa applications take im going on a temporary work visa with offer of employment just trying to get some info any advice would be gratefully received.Thanks


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Where about's will you be working ?
Just you or family ?
Yes house rental in NZ is extortionate - from what I've experienced anyway. 
Auckland was expensive when we first looked into renting for first arrival but luckily I landed a job before we left the UK in Wellington so went straight to Wellington, although the rent here is just as expensive.
I have noticed that the further out of the city you are prepared to live the cheaper the rent or more to the point - the more you get for your dollar but the trade off is you may have a longer commute.
Rent in NZ probably double the cost of rent in the UK for a house of equal size but unfortunately not equal build quality. I'd advise to go as new as you can to make sure any house is built to the latest building regs.
If you go for an older property you run the risk of it not having central heating, double glazing, insulation etc

Reading between the lines on the forum I don't think Temporary Work Visas take long to secure assuming you meet all the criteria and with your employer assisting in the process.
I've seen posts on the forum in the past stating individuals had received successful visa notification after just 24hrs, a few days, week, fortnight, few weeks, a month.......
All depends on the offer of employment, how soon your employer wants you here, your eligibility with the visa criteria etc etc.
No-one can really give you a time period - it takes how long it takes. You just have to be patient.

Good luck

sent by iPhone using Expat Forum


----------

